

53% of Companies Over-Estimate Their IT Capabilities - landtco
http://itsoemail.teamquest.com/l/33842/2015-08-06/2qgxst

======
karagracedudley
I'm not sure if 53% over-estimate, but 53% are operating with no coherent IT
maturity framework or awareness. IT preparedness is at an all time low with
all the "growth hacking" going on everywhere…

And we wonder why even established players are getting hacked left and
right...

~~~
landtco
agree re: 53% operating without a coherent plan. Not necessarily that they
overestimate, but clearly a large fraction are over-estimating if many self-
evaluate at a much higher level of preparedness etc.

